# 15% off Petsmart.com



## naidahl (Dec 17, 2004)

If you don't order it now, you can pretty much always get a 15 percent off coupon for petsmart just do a google search and some good sites will come up, i got 15 percent off plus free shipping last week when i ordered my 2217 couponseven and definitivedeals are the better coupon sites if i rember right


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

You can only use one coupon code per order. Unless that has changed recently?


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

ya, when i ordered mine two weeks ago, i could only use one. how did you use two?


----------



## naidahl (Dec 17, 2004)

I don't think i used two, i think the coupon was for 15% off and free shipping, i was surprised myself, i just know i paid 114 and some change for my 2217 shipped it was off of couponseven, maybe there was an error and i just got lucky but i definately did not use two separate coupons


----------

